# Problem bei einem boolean Wert



## AndreF (24. Okt 2007)

Erst mal die Aufgabe:

Ein Geschäft ist Mo. - Fr. von 9.00 bis 18.30 Uhr und Sa. von 8.30 bis 16.00 Uhr geöffnet.

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das vom Benutzer die Eingabe des Tages als int-Wert und die Uhrzeit als Double-Wert erwartet. Definieren Sie einen logischen Ausdruck, der genau dann "true" wiedergibt, wenn das Geschäft geöffnet ist.
Weisen Sie das Ergebnis einer boolean-Variablen zu und zeigen Sie es am Bildschirm an.

Bildschirm Ausgabe soll wie folgt aussehen:
Bsp.
Bitte Tag eingeben: [Mo.=1,...,So.=7]: 2
Bitte Uhrzeit eingeben: [14.30 Uhr = 14.5]: 15,25
offen: true

Mein Gedanken dazu sahen so aus:


```
/*ueb2nr3*/
import java.util.Scanner;

public class ueb2nr3{
	static public void main(String[]args) {
                    Scanner in = new Scanner(System.in);
	    System.out.print("Bitte Tag eingeben [Mo.=1,...,So.=7]: ");
                    int tag = in.nextInt();
	    System.out.print("Bitte Uhrzeit eingeben [14.30 Uhr = 14.5]: ");
	    double uhrzeit = in.nextDouble();
	    boolean oeffnungszeit = (tag<=5) && (9<=uhrzeit<=18.5) || (tag=6) && (8.5<=uhrzeit<=16);
	    System.out.print("offen: " + oeffnungszeit);
		
	}
}
```

Problem: Das der int und der double Wert irgendwie nicht mit dem boolean gekoppelt werden kann.
              operator <= can not be applied to bolean,double line 11
              operator <= can not be applied to bolean,int       line 11

Für ein paar Denkanstösse und Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## tfa (24. Okt 2007)

```
(9<=uhrzeit<=18.5)
```

Sowas funktioniert leider nicht. Das muss in zwei Vergleiche aufgespalten und mit && verknüpft werden.


----------



## AndreF (24. Okt 2007)

Danke erst mal für deine schnelle Hilfe!
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe meintest du bestimmt so etwas in der Art:

```
boolean oeffnungszeit = (tag<=5) && (uhrzeit>=9.0) && (uhrzeit<=18.0) || (tag=6) && (uhrzeit>=8.5) && uhrzeit<=16.0);
```

nur leider funzt das auch nicht hab zwar eine Fehlermeldung weniger, aber...

vill noch eine Idee?


----------



## Marco13 (24. Okt 2007)

tag==6 statt tag=6


----------



## Guest (24. Okt 2007)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tag==6 statt tag=6



Klar doch ich bin auch ein bisschen blind!
Vielen Dank.


----------

